# albino/sunglow leopard gecko ideas



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

hi there

i've got a female tremper sunglow and she bred with a shct male this year
babies look good, good orangey colour on some, but not actual visual morphs

i was thinking of buying a mack snow het albino or an albino snow to try and get some snowglows.

other than this idea, obviously i could get a male sunglow and just breed sunglows, but other than that i dont know what to keep my eye out for to give most visual morphs

any ideas?

thanks in advance

Daz


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

If you paired her to a really nice Raptor male, then you`d have either (approx) 50% Sunglows het eclipse and 50% Tremper het eclipse if she`s a 1 copy Hypo, OR 100% Sunglow het eclipse if she`s a 2 copy in the first generation - the Raptor, if chosen well, could add a phenomenal amount of tangerine and/or CT to the babies, and if they were either bred back to dad or each other in the 2nd season, you`d have a great chance of producing outstanding Raptoglows (Super Hypo Tremper Albino Tangerine Eclipse)

Alternatively, you could do the same with a Nova to add both the Engima gene and all the genes that comprise the Raptor to the equation - hopefully to produce NovaGlows season 2, OR if you got a Tremper SS, you could get (again depending on whether she`s 1 or 2 copy Hypo) 100% Mack Hypo Trempers: ie lovely Snowglows in the first generation.


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

thanks funky

didnt think about the RAPTOR 'ingredient'
and i dont really know the make up of a NOVA so didnt think of that either

how do i kno if shes type 1 or 2 hypo?


Daz


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

dazdaraz said:


> thanks funky
> 
> how do i kno if shes type 1 or 2 hypo?
> 
> ...


You`ll be able to find out in her first year of breeding mate - put her to something that you`re sure is not Hypo based (ie not a Sunglow/SHTCT etc): A Normal would be ideal (SS a possibility, but there`s a chance they can mask the Hypo gene - be carrying it but it`s not visable) - and if you get a mix of around 50/50 regular/normal and Hypo marked babies then she`s a 1 copy Hypo (half the babies will have gotten a copy of her single Hypo gene), and if you get 100% Hypos from the pairing, then you know she`s a 2 copy Hypo (every single baby will be a visable Hypo as every one will get a copy of one of her 2 hypo genes). 

Hope that helps :2thumb:


----------

